# 1997 Ford Escort Relays/Fuses



## bscivolette (Apr 17, 2008)

Good Afternoon,

I am attempting to fix my girlfriends 1997 Ford Escort, 4CY sedan. Just today a number of electrical items went dead. They include speedometer, brake lights, turn signals and wiper blades. The headlights still function as does the radio and AC. Based on the diagrams I have seen these items are all 15A fuses that I would assume run through the same relay and/or breaker. Anyone know which one to pursue?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I would take a close look at the turn signal switch. I don't know that much about Fords but on many older GM models all those functions (except the speedo) go though the steering column harness to the respective switches. Yes, the brake light signal (at least on the older GM models) goes there as well where the position of the turn signal/emergency flasher switch determines whether the brake light or flasher output goes to the light. When this switch fails you can lose any/all of these functions.


----------



## bscivolette (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Raylo. Since I don't know much about this is the "switch" a relay, fuse or actual switch? If I wanted to grab a replacement from a parts store, what would I be asking for? Thanks!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

The switch is what the turn signal stalk and emergency flasher button are physically attached to in the steering column. Like a light switch in your house only with a different shape and more contacts. On the GM cars I speak of it is a single unit and is a bit of a chore to replace. You've got to pull the steering wheel for starters.... and lower the steering column a bit.

I wouldn't go after that yet until you hear from some Ford guys who can confirm the configuration.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

One other possibility to consider is a disconnected instrument panel ground. If you have a schematic take a look to see if all the things that quit share a common ground. Also look to see if they share a common path through the turn signal switch to decide whether to look further into that.

Good luck, electrical problems can be hard to suss out.


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

When in doubt check all fuses including maxi fuses under the hood with a test light (Cheap investment).I have a feeling your find your problem.If the owers manual exists Ford usually puts in a very good desciption of the fuse blocks.If you find some dead not blwn fuses it point to a maxi fuse protecting multible circuits.Again you would need a simple test light for this because look looking for power at the fuses in question.Did anything preceed the items going dead?
Cardoc


----------

